# home study needed in pine grove pa.



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

I have a friend in PA who is now in CA, but knows someone that might be able to do.

When does it need to be done and what is your email or phone number so she can contact you.
My email is [email protected]
and I'll be out tonight but will email her back in the am.

karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth:

I emld. you. Kim Sellers is in CA and won't be back home in PA until Nov. 1st.
Please let her know-I forwarded her email if the home visit needs to be done now and she will call a friend, or if it can wait until Nov. 1, Kim said she would do it herself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Kim Sellers wants to know is the home visit in Pine Grove or in Pine Grove Mills, PA?
She thought it was Pine Grove Mills.Will you let her know. she said Pine Grove is 3 hrs away from her, but she will try to find someone!!


----------

